# Antler Staining



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Do any of the taxidermists on here or does anybody know of a taxidermist that does antler staining?

I've got a set of my grandpa's antlers from the early 70's that need some life brought back to them. They are off a huge 3 point. I'm putting the skull plate on one of those imitation skulls and giving it to my dad. It means a lot to him so I want to make sure that whoever does it does a great job with them.

Thanks for any info....


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I know there are a few that do great work and a few that do HORRIBLE work-

If there is one thing I recommend is see the work for yourself before you let someone have a chance at ruining something as un-replaceable as that. 

Some of the best staining I have seen was done natural ways with real blood and dirt/pine etc.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My father in law put my wife's Wasatch elk on a plaque for us...

He used a (high gloss) lacquer on the antlers that LOOKED GREAT!!

He had bought a pint can to do it and only used a very small amount..
I brought the can home and started to experiment on some of my older stuff..
I could not believe haw well it worked on my 20 year old mounts!!!

Ended up doing EVERY THING in the house,,,4 Antelope,,4 elk,,and 2 deer, all shoulder 
mounts........They have NEVER looked better..


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you know anyone in the cabinet industry, see if you can get some "Van **** Brown" colored glaze. That works amazing as well!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just what are the antlers like? Are they bleached white or still brown and just need some shine brought back? If they are bleached white you can pick up the color of stain that you want at a paint store and wipe it on. If you have some old sheds you can try it out on them first to make sure of the color.


----------

